# American Standard Central A/C Fan Noise Diagnosis



## Blizzmet06 (Sep 21, 2021)

Having an issue with my hydro air American standard (trans) central a/c unit. Model 7A0030A100A1. The exterior unit has a weird noise when turned on. I tried replacing contractor and capacitor as well as relay on the interior air handler but no luck.
Please see video link for noise. American standard central A/C Fan noise
Air handler relay: September 21, 2021


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

